# Can ViP922 Sling to ViP211?



## rcpilot82

I am currently a D* subscriber but will soon be an E* subscriber. I plan on getting the 922 for the living room and a 211 for a second room. I was told by E* tech support that I can watch recorded programs on the 922 from the 211 via Sling. From all the advertising I have read you can only Sling to a PC or mobile device. Has anyone actually done this? Can recorded HD programming on the 922 be viewed from a second receiver such as the ViP211?

Thanks


----------



## phrelin

rcpilot82 said:


> I am currently a D* subscriber but will soon be an E* subscriber. I plan on getting the 922 for the living room and a 211 for a second room. I was told by E* tech support that I can watch recorded programs on the 922 from the 211 via Sling. From all the advertising I have read you can only Sling to a PC or mobile device. Has anyone actually done this? Can recorded HD programming on the 922 be viewed from a second receiver such as the ViP211?
> 
> Thanks


Boy, I can't even begin to think how a 211 could receive a Sling signal. But if someone finds out, let me know.


----------



## rcpilot82

Evidently this is something that can be done in supposedly the near future with a Sling Extender. The E* tech forgot to mention to me that the extender is not available at this time.


----------



## BattleZone

rcpilot82 said:


> I was told by E* tech support that I can watch recorded programs on the 922 from the 211 via Sling.


Did he also tell you about the aliens, and the cars that get 100 MPG on tapwater? Or the weather control satellite that President (insert current US President's name here) uses to cause floods/fires/hurricanes/tsunamis to "get back" at the people from the opposing party? :lol:

The truth is that Sling will soon be releasing an HD "Sling Catcher" and that the same device will be rebranded for Dish and called the Multi-Room Extender. This is a separate box that you can hook to a TV and to your home network to receive Sling content from a SlingBox (including the 922). No current Dish receiver has Sling-catching ability.

Check out this thread from CES 2010:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170748


----------



## TulsaOK

Don't give *rcpilot82* a hard time for what some CSR told him.


----------



## shadough

As far as anyone knows, the sling extender is a stand alone unit. Doesn't work w/ any other reciever since its basically a mini reciever itself, recieving the TV2 from a 922 in HD though. However, since it hasn't been released yet, who can say what it does exactly. The unit is soposed to be small enough to fit right behind a wall mounted tv.

Your 211 I'm afraid would act as 2nd room reciever. Or get a 222 as thats a 2 room reciever, 2nd room is standard def though, then you've got the 922 for a 3rd room, w/ a future 4th room.

The best part of the 922 is the ability to sling it to your cell or laptop from anywhere on the planet.


----------



## BattleZone

Kent Taylor said:


> Don't give *rcpilot82* a hard time for what some CSR told him.


I wasn't, really. I was kind of making fun of the CSR...


----------

